# Bikini Cookies



## Ashley (Jul 6, 2008)

I got this idea from CakeCentral. I made these last year for my sister:












I used heart shaped cookie cutters for the tops and the bottoms are just hearts with the tips cut off.

LOL..red bikini girl has a sunburn on her butt.

Sorry, Karren/Aprill, I wasn't sure if this should go into recipes, crafts, or just general home related.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are so adorable



.


----------



## fiercely (Jul 6, 2008)

what a cute idea! Those are precious!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

I love those. I had seen the bottoms before decorated as panties. lol. But they're super cute!


----------



## katana (Jul 6, 2008)

Ashley those are the frigging cutest things I have ever seen!!





They are adorable! Think of how neat they would be to bake for your friends who have just got there bikini body back post baby, or lost weight, or anytime! I love them!

I bet guys would find them "cute" too!





Do you have a recipe?


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 6, 2008)

That's such a cute idea!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 6, 2008)

Katana - Yes! Here's the recipe for the No Fail Sugar cookies. This recipe is really great for baking cookies with complex cuts because it really keeps its shape.

Make sure you keep your dough chilled, and if you have to bake in several batches, and have to reuse the baking pan right away, make sure that your cookie pan is room temperature, not warm! Only take half of the dough out of the refrigerator to roll, and keep the other half in there so it stays chilled.





I would add a little bit more sugar though. I followed this recipe and although the texture was great, they weren't sweet.



Recipe for No Fail Sugar Cookies

6 cups flour

3 tsp. baking powder

2 cups butter

2 cups sugar

2 eggs

2 tsp. vanilla extract or desired flavoring (I like almond myself)

1 tsp. salt

Cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs and vanilla. Mix well. Mix dry ingredients and add a little at a time to butter mixture. Mix until flour is completely incorporated and the dough comes together.

Chill for 1 to 2 hours (or see Hint below)

Roll to desired thickness and cut into desired shapes. Bake on ungreased baking sheet at 350

degrees for 8 to 10 minutes or until just beginning to turn brown around the edges. This recipe

can make up to 5-dozen 3-inch cookies.

HINT: Rolling Out Dough Without the Mess -- Rather than wait for your cookie dough to

chill, take the freshly made dough and place a glob between two sheets of parchment paper.

Roll it out to the desired thickness then place the dough and paper on a cookie sheet and pop it into the refrigerator. Continue rolling out your dough between sheets of paper until you have used it all. By the time you are finished, the first batch will be completely chilled and ready to cut. Reroll leftover dough and repeat the process! An added bonus is that you are not adding any additional flour to your cookies.

SOURCE

And as for the icing, they sell pre-made cookie icing - make sure you buy cookie or writing icing, not cake icing, because it won't dry hard. I used the store bought one just to save time.

Or you can try this recipe

*Royal Icing:*

Serves/Yields: about 6 cups of thick icing?

Prep. Time: 12 minutes

Cook Time:

Category: Frostings, Cookies!

Difficulty: Easy

This icing is mixed to a stiff consistency for outlining cookies, then can be thinned with warm water to fill in the cookie shape. I like to dry my cookies for at least 24 hours...and up to 48 hours before packaging them. This icing can be kept at room temperature in an air-sealed container for literally weeks, with a good re-mixing before you use it again. I haven't had great results with keeping it in the fridge...but un-tinted icing (i.e. white) seems to be okay from the freezer.

6 oz (3/4 cup) of warm water

5 Tablespoons meringue powder

1 teaspoon cream of tartar

1 kilogram (2.25 lbs.) powdered icing sugar

In mixer bowl, pour in the warm water and the meringue powder. Mix it with a whisk by hand until it is frothy and thickened...about 30 seconds.

Add the cream of tartar and mix for 30 seconds more.

Pour in all the icing sugar at once and place the bowl on the mixer.

Using the paddle attachment on the LOWEST speed, mix slowly for a full 10 minutes. Icing will get thick and creamy.

Cover the bowl with a dampened tea-towel to prevent crusting and drying.

Tint with food colourings or thin the icing with small amounts of warm water to reach the desired consistency.

SOURCE

I learned all of this after baking the bikini cookies, so they didn't come out that great and they have little specks and burnt spots. But after using these tips, I learned to bake them perfectly! Here are some pics of the ones I did for Valentine's Day before I decorated them:


----------



## daer0n (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha, omg Ash, those are super cute!!

i have to make them one of these days, they look tasty too, yumm!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2008)

they're making me hungry! they look delicious


----------



## Karren (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are real cute, Ashley!!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww Ashley I love them!! great skill! I want to make em lol


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 8, 2008)

Those are adorable!!! They would be such fun to make with my girls. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 8, 2008)

ahhhh!!! Those are sooo cute!!! They would be perfect for like a cool summer party like a luau or something. Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2008)

those look delicious, and they're so funny !!


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 21, 2008)

How cute!



I bet those were fun making!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Ahahaha, they're adorable! I bet they tasted great.


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 18, 2008)

Its adorable, I'll feel guilty to eat it


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 18, 2008)

Very cute, and would be a lot of fun to decorate making all the designs different. Also a great way to get more use out of the heart shape.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 18, 2008)

this reminds me of when i was in elementary school and we made cookies!!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this reminds me of when i was in elementary school and we made cookies!! Hopefully you weren't making cookies that looked like boobs/butts. That would be kind of odd for elementary school kids. lol


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 20, 2008)

what a great idea!!! thanks Ashley! my friends and I are having a party tomorrow..or should i say..later on tonight?! I will suggest it to them so maybe we can make it!


----------



## Snoo (Aug 20, 2008)

This is a great idea, I think I'm going to surprise my boyfriend!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 21, 2008)

Those are so cute! I love them


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 22, 2008)

haha Ashley those are adorable


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 22, 2008)

Those are so cute! Thanks for posting Ashley, I'm gunna have to try these


----------



## grebyma (Aug 23, 2008)

those are super cute! i might have to try making them


----------

